# floor jack for top sheet on walls



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone remember what the floor jack for the upper sheet was called? I remember seeing it on here, but can't seem to find it in a search. It was a floor jack with a long arm the locked in place to hold the upper sheet.

I know, I know, nobody wants something like that because it's too slow! But, have mercy on me, I'm an old guy that needs a little extra help. :thumbup:


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Wasn’t it called a Hercules or something,I thought it looked helpful too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

krafty said:


> Wasn’t it called a Hercules or something,I thought it looked helpful too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Krafty! I just searched the Hercules drywall lift and found It! It is the Hercule 42-60 Drywall Lifter. Turns out Amazon has them! :yes:


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

If you order the lift off of the Hercule website it is only $176 instead of $222 on Amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

